# سؤال عابر لكل بنت



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال لكل بنت .. تفكر وتعيش حياتها فى التفكير قبل ما ترد

انتى لا مؤاخذه بتحطى مكياج ليه ؟

الفئه اللى من نوع مش بحط مكياج ولا بحبه دول يلتزموا الصمت احسن لهم لان الكلام ده مش بياكل معانا :t26:​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههه  لا انا بحط مكياج يامارسلينو بس بحط مكياج خفيف وهادى لان التقيل مش بينفع عليا ومش بيليق عليا اصلا ومش بحب الحاجات التقيلة 
بحطه ليه ؟ لا سباب كتيرة اولا انه ممكن يخبى التعب او المجهود لو انا تعبانة مثلا فى الشغل او مش نايمة كويس 
تانى حاجة بيبين جمال الوش او مناطق الجمال فيه زى العيون مثلا لو اتحط بطريقة صح من غير لخبطة 
بث كده :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه  لا انا بحط مكياج يامارسلينو بس بحط مكياج خفيف وهادى لان التقيل مش بينفع عليا ومش بيليق عليا اصلا ومش بحب الحاجات التقيلة
> بحطه ليه ؟ لا سباب كتيرة اولا انه ممكن يخبى التعب او المجهود لو انا تعبانة مثلا فى الشغل او مش نايمة كويس
> تانى حاجة بيبين جمال الوش او مناطق الجمال فيه زى العيون مثلا لو اتحط بطريقة صح من غير لخبطة
> بث كده :99:


يا جامد انت يا جامد ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> انتى لا مؤاخذه بتحطى مكياج ليه ؟



و ايه العيب في ان البنت تحط مكياج 

بمعنى 

واحدة بتحس نفسها جميلة لما تحط مكياج 
و اي بنت في الدنيا بتكون مبسوطة لما تحس انها جميلة 
على الاقل بتحس براحة نفسية و ثقة في نفسها 

ليه ماتحطش ادام دي حاجة بتخليها مبسوطة و مرتاحة 

واحدة تانية بتحس نفسها جميلة من غير مكياج 
يبقىماتحطش علشان اغلبية البنات بيحطو 

واحدة تانية بتحب تحط في المناسبات 

واحدة تالتة بتحب تحط مكياج الصبح مختلف عن بليل 

واحدة رابعة بتحب المكياج الهادي 

المهم ان هي تكون مبسوطة و مرتاحة و مقتنعة بشكلها 

مش مهم الناس بيقولو ايه 
او الناس بيحبو ايه 

انت عملت بالظبط 

ذي ماروح اسأل واحد و اقولو

انت ليه بتربي شنبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

او اقول 
ليه الرجالة بيربو شنبهم 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الموضوع في رأيي بيختلف من بنت لبنت 

حسب راحتها النفسية و حبها لشكلها 

بتحب شكلها بمكياج 
و بتكون مبسوطة و هي حاطاه و لا مش بتحب 

و انا عن نفسي بحط مكياج هادي 
و ساعات مش بحط لما اكون نازلة مستعجلة 
او وانا رايحة الكنيسة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> و ايه العيب في ان البنت تحط مكياج
> 
> بمعنى
> 
> ...


كنت عاوزة اديكى تقييم بس منفعش هلف لفة وارجعلك يسلم فمك يا قمر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*البنات قالو و كفو عن أسباب الميكب 
سواء حب فى الميكب نفسه .. أو هى شايفة نفسها أجمل به .. او بتخبى بيه أثار التعب و خصوصًا لو زيى بتطبق بالايام .. تعددت الاسباب و النتيجة واحدة 

الفكرة فى حاجة بس .. انت بتسأل و سؤالك فيه شئ من الاستنكار ليه البنات بتحط ميكب ! و كإنه حاجة مش حلوة أو  انك شايف انه مالهوش لازمة او شايفه تصنع او غيره المهم انه فى الاخر مش عاجبك ... احب اقولك ان فيه شباب بيحبو شكل البنت بالميكب و لو راح لخطيبته لقاها مش عاملة ميكب يتضايق و يشوف دة اهمال منها ! فمش ينفع تستنكر حاجة غيرك بيحبها .. كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ربنا يبعتلك بنوتة مش بتحب الميكب و انت تقنعها انها من غيره أحلى و خلاص ... لانى اعرف بنات كتير مش بيحطو ميكب خالص و عايشيين و زى الفل فمتفقدش الامل :smil12:*


----------



## سهم الغدر (2 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> سؤال لكل بنت .. تفكر وتعيش حياتها فى التفكير قبل ما ترد​
> 
> انتى لا مؤاخذه بتحطى مكياج ليه ؟​
> الفئه اللى من نوع مش بحط مكياج ولا بحبه دول يلتزموا الصمت احسن لهم لان الكلام ده مش بياكل معانا :t26:​


 طيب قبل م نرد على السؤال حابين نعرف اية اللى مضايق حضرتك ف كدة:a82::a82::a82:
ولى عودة بموضوع كامل للرد على سؤالك فى حين اعطاء صلاحيات لى:yahoo:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> سؤال لكل بنت .. تفكر وتعيش حياتها فى التفكير قبل ما ترد
> 
> انتى لا مؤاخذه بتحطى مكياج ليه ؟
> 
> الفئه اللى من نوع مش بحط مكياج ولا بحبه دول يلتزموا الصمت احسن لهم لان الكلام ده مش بياكل معانا :t26:​



ههههههههههه
لا عادي بكل ثقه مش بنحط مكياج هههههه
الجمال الطبيعي يكسب ههه

 المهم البنات في بنات بتحط مكياج علشان تعجب 
الجنس الاخر ودا بكل صراحه علشان الاولاد يعجبوا بيها
وفي بنات بتحط للثقه بالنفس علشان تكون واثقه في نفسها
وهي في مكان ما لان المكياج بيخبي ديفوهات كتييير 
بس
​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عشان تعرف هى حلوه ولا لا من غير ميكب
خدها واطلع ع اقرب شاطىء عيش معاها اليوم
المكياج هيتمسح وتقرر بعدها ترتبط بيهاولا لا . 
بس بصراحه المكياج رحمه
بيرحمنا من الخضه :new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

إنت بتسمى المكياج اللى بتشوفه على البنات دا مكياج

أنا بقالى 10 سنين ما شفتش واحدة حطة مكياج بجد


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إنت بتسمى المكياج اللى بتشوفه على البنات دا مكياج
> 
> أنا بقالى 10 سنين ما شفتش واحدة حطة مكياج بجد



ليه ياايرينى ؟ قصدك انهم بيحطو خفيف ؟ ولا قصدك انه تقيل ولخبطة؟
انا بصراحة اللى كنت بشوفه يعنى فى اوقات كتير عبارة عن خرابيط :kap: ومكياج الصبح حاطينه بليل وبليل حاطينه الصبح 
وبرونز غريب بيلمع حاطينه الصبح وبودرة ( 3 كيلو ) محطوطة طبقات على الوش لدرجة انها مشققة من كترها 
مش عارفه ليه فيه ناس مش قادرة تصدق ان الجمال فى البساطة


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش عارف ليه الموضوع ده فكرني بأبو الليف العظيم لما قال:

أنا جوه مني نصيحة صارخة نفسي أصرخها ...... مش أي سمكة ملونة يخدعنا بطروخها هييييييه :yahoo:
:new6: :new6: :new6:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لما بكون رايقة بحطه واعوز بلله بينا وبين الروقان تار الفترة دى 

بص يا لينو هقولك حاجة بصراحة فى اماكن مينفعش انزل فيها بميكب زى الخدمة مثلاا ولا القداس برضو لكن مثلا نازلة فرح لا بحط حاجات خفيفة ودا لانى المناسبة الى رايحة محتاجة كدا وفى اواقات تانية ببقى نازلة مع اصحابى كلهم بيبقى حاطين وانا حاسة نفسى قمت من السرير ونزلت اواقات بحط انا ونازلة معاهم نظام محسش انى مقلوبة من ع السرير واوقات بكبر دماغى هى بتبقى على حسب دماغى ايه  لازم التغير اى بنت متحبش تمشى ع رتم واحد احب كدا وكدا لا كدا ع طول ولا كدا ع طول لونى الاغلب منغير بس عادى ولا يهمنا :ura1:


----------



## white.angel (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*وليه بتسأل عن الميكب بس ... !!*

*معلش اسمحلى ... من حق كل شخص انه يهتم بنفسه وبجمالها ... *
*الميكب وسيله من الوسائل ... زى البنت اللى بتهتم بشعرها ... هل المفروض تسيبه من غير اهتمام وسيشوار وتفضل منكوشه عشان تبقى طبيعيه .. ؟؟*

*او الكوافير ... هل البنت المفروض تسيب نفسها زى ماهى من غير كوافير ..؟؟؟*

*ماهو تجميل بردو ... مش بتشيل حاجات زايده ... يبقى تجميل ... شعرها مش بتعمله 
سيشوار وحمامات كريم ... ماهو تجميل بردو .... !!*

*ومفيش رجل يقدر يقول لمراته او خطيبته خليكِ زى مانت من غير كوافير ... 
يبقى اشمعنى الميكب اللى مش عاجبك ..!!*

*شتان ما بين الميكب اللى بيليق على البشره بهدف اظهار جمالها وابراز نقاط الجمال واخفاء الديفوهات ... وبين البويه اللى بتحطها البنات على وشها ...*

*وبعدين انت بتتكلم كأن البنت بتتكسف تغسل وشها وتظهر من غير ميكب ... دة شئ مشرف ... لانها جميله من غير ميكب بردو ... الماسكات الطبيعيه بمثابة مكياج طبيعى للبشره ...*  

*وبعدين مانت ممكن تطلب من خطيبتك انك تشوفها من غير ميكب ... مظنش انها هتقلب صاحبك ... انت اكيد مش مرتبط بـ "غفر " ... شخصياً خطيبى هقابله من غير ميكب كزا مره وهقابل اهله من غير ميكب ... عشان ميتقالش انى مزيفه .... ودة لانى بثق فى جمالى وملامحى ... سواء بميكب او من غيره*

*مش معنى ان البنت بتحط ميكب تبقى سورى عفريته من غيره ..*

*حتى الشباب ... انت بتروح للكوافير وبتعمل العجب هناك ... بتدخل حاجه وتخرج حاجه تاني .. فى بنت تقدر تقولك عيش كما انت ... ماينفعش ..!!*​


----------



## Anas2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حرية شخصية  
بتحب كده إيه المشكلة؟
لا أدري لما ما زالت المرأة دائما في أي خطوة تقدم عليها تنهال عليها مئات الأسئلة.. بينما الرجل دائما فوق دائرة السؤال لم اسمع بنت تقول لمادا يضع الرجل الجيل مثلا أو يضع السلسلة إلخ
فلنتعلم إحترام خيارات الناس وعدم التدخل في أمور لا تمسنا ولا علاقة لنا بها..


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انا أعترضت على المكياج ؟ او حتى لسه قولت رأيي ؟ 

هدوا نفسكم مش كدة .. كدة مش هكتب ولا هسأل فى اللى جاى ههههه​


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عشان تعرف هى حلوه ولا لا من غير ميكب
> خدها واطلع ع اقرب شاطىء عيش معاها اليوم
> المكياج هيتمسح وتقرر بعدها ترتبط بيهاولا لا .
> بس بصراحه المكياج رحمه
> بيرحمنا من الخضه



زى اللى قال لصاحبه انت تعرف فلانه ؟ قاله اة 
قاله شوفتها من غير مكياج ؟ قاله لا

قاله يبقى متعرفهاش :new6:​


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو انا أعترضت على المكياج ؟ او حتى لسه قولت رأيي ؟​
> 
> هدوا نفسكم مش كدة .. كدة مش هكتب ولا هسأل فى اللى جاى ههههه​


هههههههههههههههه 
حاولت اقيم بس مش عندى صلاحيات بكدة 
بس بصراحة يعنى لا تعليق 
حرقت دمهم وف الاخر ليك وجهة نظر محدش عارفها
:ura1::ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لسة كمان مقلتش راى يا جماعة فى حاجة مش واخدين بالكم منها دلوقتى مارسلينو بيسال على المكياج طب كمان انا عاوزة اسال على حاجة وياريت ترد عليا 
ليه الولاد دلوقتى بقت بتلبس بنطلون سكينى زى بتاع البنات بالظبط مبقتش بعرف افرقكم من البنات اصلا ومربين شعرهم 
وكمان بيلبسوا اساور فى ايديهم وسلاسل هههههههه الناقص الحلق علشان تكمل 
قولى ليه الولاد بيعملوا كل ده ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وليه بتسأل عن الميكب بس ... !!*
> 
> *معلش اسمحلى ... من حق كل شخص انه يهتم بنفسه وبجمالها ... *
> *الميكب وسيله من الوسائل ... زى البنت اللى بتهتم بشعرها ... هل المفروض تسيبه من غير اهتمام وسيشوار وتفضل منكوشه عشان تبقى طبيعيه .. ؟؟*
> ...


يسلم فمك يا قمر ايون كدا ​


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا لسة كمان مقلتش راى يا جماعة فى حاجة مش واخدين بالكم منها دلوقتى مارسلينو بيسال على المكياج طب كمان انا عاوزة اسال على حاجة وياريت ترد عليا
> ليه الولاد دلوقتى بقت بتلبس بنطلون سكينى زى بتاع البنات بالظبط مبقتش بعرف افرقكم من البنات اصلا ومربين شعرهم
> وكمان بيلبسوا اساور فى ايديهم وسلاسل هههههههه الناقص الحلق علشان تكمل
> قولى ليه الولاد بيعملوا كل ده ​


*
أصلهم شافوا البنات بتلبس رجالي دلوقتي فقالوا يغيروا هما بقى 

:new6::new6::new6:*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أصلهم شافوا البنات بتلبس رجالي دلوقتي فقالوا يغيروا هما بقى
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:*
> ​


هههههههههههه بامانة بشوف ولاد دلوقتى متقدرش تفرق اذا كانوا بنات ولا ولاد ده غير بقا الالوان اللى بقوا يلبسوها بينك واحمرات واخر دلع بيعملوا حاجات غريبة 
ومارسلينو جاى بيتكلم على المكياج طب ما تشوف الولاد الاول بيعملوا ايه فى نفسهم ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> هو انا أعترضت على المكياج ؟ او حتى لسه قولت رأيي ؟
> 
> هدوا نفسكم مش كدة .. كدة مش هكتب ولا هسأل فى اللى جاى ههههه






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش اصل انت جيت على نقطة حساسة شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد عايزين نعرف وجهة نظرك و كان ليه السؤال ؟؟؟
انا منتظرة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب يا مارسلينو ترد علينا منتظرين نفهم وجهة نظرك ​


----------



## girgis2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*
بجد دي حاجة ملفته للنظر

أنتوا ليه يا بنات ويا سيدات واخدينها بالحساسية دي ؟؟!!!

هو في حد - لا سمح الله - اتهمكم بالقبح مثلاااا ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> بجد دي حاجة ملفته للنظر
> 
> أنتوا ليه يا بنات ويا سيدات واخدينها بالحساسية دي ؟؟!!!
> 
> هو في حد - لا سمح الله - اتهمكم بالقبح مثلاااا ؟؟؟



لا سمح الله يا اخ جرجس ههههههههههههههههه

كل الحكاية ان البناتيت مستغربين من السؤال 



اصل حكاية المكياج دي 

مجرد حرية شخصية يعني 

فا هما مستعجبين من السؤال ...........

و كلام في سرك سؤال غريب 

و مستنين مارسلينو يجاوبنا

ما هو الهدف و راء هذا السؤال  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الانكار مش هيفيدك ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> بجد دي حاجة ملفته للنظر
> 
> أنتوا ليه يا بنات ويا سيدات واخدينها بالحساسية دي ؟؟!!!
> 
> هو في حد - لا سمح الله - اتهمكم بالقبح مثلاااا ؟؟؟



لا سمح الله يا اخ جرجس ههههههههههههههههه

كل الحكاية ان البناتيت مستغربين من السؤال 



اصل حكاية المكياج دي 

مجرد حرية شخصية يعني 

فا هما مستعجبين من السؤال ...........

و كلام في سرك سؤال غريب 

و مستنين مارسلينو يجاوبنا

ما هو الهدف و راء هذا السؤال  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الانكار مش هيفيدك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لا سمح الله يا اخ جرجس ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل الحكاية ان البناتيت مستغربين من السؤال
> 
> ...


الظاهر ان مارسلينو ندم انه سال يا موكى هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه ياجماعة مالكو اخدتو موقف الدفاع كده ليه ؟ هو الراجل لسه قال حاجة ؟ :smile01


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههه ياجماعة مالكو اخدتو موقف الدفاع كده ليه ؟ هو الراجل لسه قال حاجة ؟



انجل اسم على مسمة يا خواتي ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انجل اسم على مسمة يا خواتي ههههههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههه اه بهدى النفوس انا :36_22_25: بس هو فعلا مش قال حاجة لسه لا قال ان هو لا مع ولا ضد المكياج 
بث كده :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه اه بهدى النفوس انا :36_22_25: بس هو فعلا مش قال حاجة لسه لا قال ان هو لا مع ولا ضد المكياج
> بث كده :smile01


ايوة يا انجل يا حبيبتى ما هى المشكلة انه مقلش لسة هههههههههه وشكله مش ناوى يقول ​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوة يا انجل يا حبيبتى ما هى المشكلة انه مقلش لسة هههههههههه وشكله مش ناوى يقول ​



هههههه طيب قول يامارسلينو علشان احدد موقفى منك اذا كنت هدافع معاهم ولا هدافع عنك :smile01
هل انت من المؤيدين لى ولشعبى ولحكومتى ؟ تكلم انت فى قلبى هههههههه :smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ليه ياايرينى ؟ قصدك انهم بيحطو خفيف ؟ ولا قصدك انه تقيل ولخبطة؟
> انا بصراحة اللى كنت بشوفه يعنى فى اوقات كتير عبارة عن خرابيط :kap: ومكياج الصبح حاطينه بليل وبليل حاطينه الصبح
> وبرونز غريب بيلمع حاطينه الصبح وبودرة ( 3 كيلو ) محطوطة طبقات على الوش لدرجة انها مشققة من كترها
> مش عارفه ليه فيه ناس مش قادرة تصدق ان الجمال فى البساطة



قصدى إنه خفيف جدا .....لدرجة إنك تحسى إن قلته أحسن 

فين الآى شادو و الآى لاينر و و و و ..........مش بأشوف شغل خالص 

يعنى الآى شادو ................فن 

فين الفن دا 

حتى اللبنانى مش بيعرفوا يحطوه


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> قصدى إنه خفيف جدا .....لدرجة إنك تحسى إن قلته أحسن
> فين الآى شادو و الآى لاينر و و و و ..........مش بأشوف شغل خالص
> يعنى الآى شادو ................فن
> فين الفن دا
> حتى اللبنانى مش بيعرفوا يحطوه


*بصى يا ايرو .. مش اى ميك اب يليق على كل بنت ... واصلاً فى بنات اقل نسبه مكياج بتخليها عثوله ومش محتاجه تحط كتير ... :99: مش هقولك عشان ميضرش بشرتها لان اكيد كلنا بنستخدم مستحضرات ليها سمعتها وماركتها .. بس عشان الوقت كمان ... انت نازله الشغل بدرى او نازله الكولدج ... عندى وقت تفننى امممممممتى :heat:... بتبقى عايزه تطلعى تجرى وخلاص :crazy_pil ...*

*ممكن بليل لو سهره مثلاً ... اقولك اها ... بس عموما الميك اب التقيل مش بيليق على الكل :closedeye*​


----------



## Abu Nezar (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> و ايه العيب في ان البنت تحط مكياج
> 
> بمعنى
> 
> ...


أجمل ما في البنت الثقة بالنفس


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> قصدى إنه خفيف جدا .....لدرجة إنك تحسى إن قلته أحسن
> 
> فين الآى شادو و الآى لاينر و و و و ..........مش بأشوف شغل خالص
> 
> ...



بصى هو فيه ناس بتحط خفيف وده كويس لسببين اولا الصبح المكياج الانسب هو الخفيف مش التقيل واللخبطة 
وتانى حاجة ان مش كل الناس بينفع عليها التقيل وانا منهم 
انا مثلا مينفعش عليا ابدا ال smokey eye   فمش بينفع عليا اى مكياج تقيل بيخلينى زى العفريته


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انا فاتح موضوع علشان نتعرف على انواع وحجم المكياج اللى يناسب كل بشره ؟ :new2:​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو انا فاتح موضوع علشان نتعرف على انواع وحجم المكياج اللى يناسب كل بشره ؟ :new2:​



ههههههه اه :smile02


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

والنبى احنا عثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
الموضوع فى تطور رهييييييييييييب
ربنا يعوض عليك يا مارسلينو


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو انا فاتح موضوع علشان نتعرف على انواع وحجم المكياج اللى يناسب كل بشره ؟ :new2:​


*يعنى انت فاتح موضوع تستنكر فيه استخدمنا للمكياج :nunu0000:*
*وكمان هتعترض :vava:*
*هار اسووووح :budo:*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يعنى انت فاتح موضوع تستنكر فيه استخدمنا للمكياج :nunu0000:*
> *وكمان هتعترض :vava:*
> *هار اسووووح :budo:*​




يابنتى انتى بقيتى عصبيه كدة لييييه 


مكنتيش كدة خالص :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (5 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> و ايه العيب في ان البنت تحط مكياج
> 
> بمعنى
> 
> ...




مووووكى 


الردود الطويله دى هتخسرنا بعض :act31:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو انا فاتح موضوع علشان نتعرف على انواع وحجم المكياج اللى يناسب كل بشره ؟ :new2:​


*
يعوض عليك عوض الصابرين ربنا يارب :smile01 ... قلبى معاك بقا بس عمومًا انت ادها و ادود الراجل الوحيد اللى هيرسم على جنان بنات المنتدى .. انت ماشى فى الطريق الصح جو أهيد :smile01*


----------



## marcelino (5 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> يعوض عليك عوض الصابرين ربنا يارب :smile01 ... قلبى معاك بقا بس عمومًا انت ادها و ادود الراجل الوحيد اللى هيرسم على جنان بنات المنتدى .. انت ماشى فى الطريق الصح جو أهيد :smile01*





مش انا يابنتى:smile02​


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يابنتى انتى بقيتى عصبيه كدة لييييه
> 
> 
> مكنتيش كدة خالص :smile02​



*مكنتش اعرف العصابه ولا حزب الغلاسه :smile02*
*اللى يعرفهم ويبقى منهم بيتحول احداث :ura1:*​


----------



## marcelino (5 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مكنتش اعرف العصابه ولا حزب الغلاسه :smile02*
> *اللى يعرفهم ويبقى منهم بيتحول احداث :ura1:*​




اممممممم


خلى العصابه تنفعك :t13:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> مووووكى
> 
> 
> الردود الطويله دى هتخسرنا بعض



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق صح انا نفسي اشوف رد ليك اكتر من تلت سطووووووور

انت بتجيب من الاخر 
الخلاصة يعني 

لكن انا اعمل ايه 
رغاية 

و بعدين عيب عليك نخسر بعض علشان كام سطر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى يا ايرو .. مش اى ميك اب يليق على كل بنت ... واصلاً فى بنات اقل نسبه مكياج بتخليها عثوله ومش محتاجه تحط كتير ... :99: مش هقولك عشان ميضرش بشرتها لان اكيد كلنا بنستخدم مستحضرات ليها سمعتها وماركتها .. بس عشان الوقت كمان ... انت نازله الشغل بدرى او نازله الكولدج ... عندى وقت تفننى امممممممتى :heat:... بتبقى عايزه تطلعى تجرى وخلاص :crazy_pil ...*
> 
> *ممكن بليل لو سهره مثلاً ... اقولك اها ... بس عموما الميك اب التقيل مش بيليق على الكل :closedeye*​



أنا متفقة معاكى تمام 

أنا بأتكلم عن الخفيف

يعنى لو أى لاينر و أحمر شفايف بس .............دا يبقى مكياج أصلا عشان يتعمل عليه موضوع 

المكياج اللى يتسمى مكياج ......هو مكياج كامل من أول كريم الاساس لغاية الاخر 

غير كدة ما أسمهوش مكياج


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى هو فيه ناس بتحط خفيف وده كويس لسببين اولا الصبح المكياج الانسب هو الخفيف مش التقيل واللخبطة
> وتانى حاجة ان مش كل الناس بينفع عليها التقيل وانا منهم
> انا مثلا مينفعش عليا ابدا ال smokey eye   فمش بينفع عليا اى مكياج تقيل بيخلينى زى العفريته



متفقين جدا

نفس الكلام اللى قلته لأنجل وايت 

لازم نعرف يقصد إيه بكلمة مكياج 

و يحدد بالظبط .....عشان نعرف نرد عليه تمام :spor22:


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أنا متفقة معاكى تمام
> أنا بأتكلم عن الخفيف
> يعنى لو أى لاينر و أحمر شفايف بس .............دا يبقى مكياج أصلا عشان يتعمل عليه موضوع
> المكياج اللى يتسمى مكياج ......هو مكياج كامل من أول كريم الاساس لغاية الاخر
> غير كدة ما أسمهوش مكياج


*طب تمام*
*كدة انا مبحطش مكياج :ura1:*

*ها يابنى اعترف منزل الموضوع دة ليه وايه نواياك **:t33::t33:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا لسة كمان مقلتش راى يا جماعة فى حاجة مش واخدين بالكم منها دلوقتى مارسلينو بيسال على المكياج طب كمان انا عاوزة اسال على حاجة وياريت ترد عليا
> ليه الولاد دلوقتى بقت بتلبس بنطلون سكينى زى بتاع البنات بالظبط مبقتش بعرف افرقكم من البنات اصلا ومربين شعرهم
> وكمان بيلبسوا اساور فى ايديهم وسلاسل هههههههه الناقص الحلق علشان تكمل
> قولى ليه الولاد بيعملوا كل ده ​


تمام كده
وزود عليهم بقي ليه بتتضربوا جل فوق نافخكم :new2:
ولما تجاوب احنا هنجاوب
لان اكيد في اجابتك هتلاقي تلات تربع اجابتنا علي سؤالك المصون :smil12:


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> متفقين جدا
> 
> نفس الكلام اللى قلته لأنجل وايت
> 
> ...



ما احنا على مانعرف هو غرضه ايه من الموضوع نكون احنا اتكلمنا على انواع المكياج وانواع البشرة وكده واستغلينا الموضوع :t33::t33:


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب بكره نحكى فى الحوار ده لانى مش فايق دلوقتى ​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اعتقد ان الرجل هو السبب الاساسي في كده
لان الرجل دائما يحبها جميله وصغيره
صح ولا انا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

البنات عامه عندهم حب ظهور ولفت نظر 

لو ماشيه فى الشارع عايزة الدنيا كلها تبص عليها هى بس

خصوصا لو فى بنات تانى ماشيه حواليها 

هى اللى تظهر 

هى الاحلى

فالمكياج من ضمن اسباب لفت الانظار للبنت 

قله قليله اللى بيحطوا المكياج لاسباب شخصيه يعنى حطاه لنفسها مش للاستعراض

سؤال بقى لاى حد بيمشى فى الشارع هل شايف بنت بتبقى حاطه المكياج لنفسها ؟ ولا حطاه لطوب الارض علشان يتفرجوا

البنت بتبقى حاطه مكياج أد كدة وماشيه فى الشارع تقول انا اهو مين شايفنى ؟ ومركزة اوى مع اللى ماشيين فى الشارع علشان تشوف اكبر عدد معجبين 

مع ان ساعات الواحد بيبص لاى حد ماشى بطريقه عفويه مش شرط يبص لانه معجب او علشان عاجبه المنظر يعنى 

الواحد بيبقى ساعات عايز يوقف البنت من دول ويقولها على فكره 
اللى عملاه دة موحش شكلك اوى ..

الفكره كلها فى المبدأ 

بتحطى مكياج ليه ؟ لنفسك انتى عايزة تشوفى نفسك فى شكل معين ولا بتحطى علشان تُظهرى جمالك ( دى معترض عليها بشده) الجمال موجود من غير اى اضافات 


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> البنات عامه عندهم حب ظهور ولفت نظر
> 
> لو ماشيه فى الشارع عايزة الدنيا كلها تبص عليها هى بس
> 
> ...


تمآم لكن *حب آلظهور مش محصور على آلبنآت بس*
معظم آلنآس بغض آلنظر عن نوعهم بيحبوآ يكونوآ مميزين أومتفوقين .. ودآ حقهم آلمشروع


لكن بتفرق فى آلطريقة .. * وحكم آلإنسآن على قيمة نفسه*
آلمبآلغة أكيد مش تميز زى مأنت قولت هى بتكون حآطة مكيآج وقتهآ لكن مش جميلة
لكن من حقهآ تظهر جمآلهآ وتبرزة فى حدود آللآئق  لو عآيزة 


وآلأهم تكون فآهمة إن قيمتهآ مش فى تقييم آلنآس ليهآ .. سوآء على جمآل أو غيرهـ
دآ لو آلجمآل أعتبر عآمل لتقييمهآ كإنسآنة



فـ إظهآر آلجمآل مش غلط .. آلغلط إنهآ تحصر قيمتهآ فيه
وفى آلنهآية* هى حرة *بردو لو هتقلل قيمتهآ بإيدهآ :99:



 *.،*​ 


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> البنات عامه عندهم حب ظهور ولفت نظر
> 
> لو ماشيه فى الشارع عايزة الدنيا كلها تبص عليها هى بس
> 
> ...


انا هتكلم عن نفسويتي

لاني لو افتكرت احط مكياج
بيبقي اخف من الخفيف نفسه
لاني انا بكره البنت اللي ملفته في كل حاجه
سواء مكياجها
لبسها
طريقه مشيتها
اسلوبها
..........
بس عايزه اقولك ان كل واحده حاطه مكياج سواء تقيل او خفيف
وسواء حطاه لنفسها او للناس في الشارع ده بيرجع لشخصيتها
بمعني ان فعلا فيه بنات بتمشي في الشارع ولو متعكستش بيبقي يوم اسسود ومنيل عليها
وتحس انها خلاص راحت عليها ههههه اه والله

وفيه بنات لو اتعاكست تتخنق اوووووي وتبقي عايزه تولع في اللي عاكسها وفي الشارع كله كمان ههههه
فده بيرجع لشخصيه وتربيه البنت يااخي العزيز:08:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه عرفنا غرض الموضوع اخيراااااااااااا
بص يامارسلينو سواء البنت حطت المكياج لنفسها او للناس اللى فى الشارع او للناس اللى على سطح المريخ :99: فديه حرية شخصية 

مش كل البنات طبعا بتحط مكياج علشان تلفت النظر , لكن فيه بنات كده وهى اكيد حرة ومن حق اى انسان انه يشبع رغبته انه يكون محط انظار واعجاب الناس 

بالنسبة لاظهار الجمال , اعتقد انه مش غلط ابدا انت مثلا اكيد مش بتنزل من بيتكو لابس بيجامة اكيد بتلبس وبتلبس كويس كمان , ليه ؟ علشان تظهر بمظهر كويس قدام الناس او قدام نفسك 
ولاد كتير مثلا بتحط جيل فى شعرها وبتلبس اغلى الجزم ليه ؟ 
علشان بردو تظهر بمظهر جذاب سواء ليها او للناس 
ده حق طبيعى لكل انسان وانا مش هيضرنى حاجة لما الاخر يحب يظهر جميل وجذاب 
بالنسبالى انا بقا شخصيا فى موضوع المشى فى الشارع ده فأنا حقيقية لا باخد بالى من الناس اللى ماشية وممكن لو حد اعرفه معدى جنبى وخبط فى كتفى كمان ممكن مشوفهوش اصلا ولا طبعا ببقا حابه الناس اللى فى الشارع تاخد بالها منى وهما كده كده هنا ولا هياخدوا بالهم منى لان كل واحد فى حاله :99:


----------



## Critic (7 أكتوبر 2012)

> فسك انتى عايزة تشوفى نفسك فى شكل معين ولا بتحطى علشان تُظهرى جمالك


على فكرة يا مارسو انا شايف ان ده مش عيب !
كلنا عندنا رغبة اننا نكون محط اهتمام ايه المشكلة ؟!
وعلشان هى بنت فالشكل وزنه اتقل فى الاهتمام من لو كنت ولد
انا لو كنت بنت كنت هسعى ان شكلى يكون جذاب اونى اظهر جمالى طبعا !!, لو شكلى بالمكياج كان هيبقى احلى كنت هحط (لو بنت يعنى) !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*المكياج فن من الفنون يا عم الحج مش تلبيخ الوان زي البلياتشوا *

*الميكب الصح بالالوان الصح يعمل جمال صح و شكل صح*

*انا من عشاق الميكب الابديين ولو فكر واحد يقولي بلاش يا ... همسك درج الميكب بتاعي و ادفس راسه فيه *

*الميكب فن اصلاح و اخفاء العيوب الصغيره في الوش و اظهار و ابراز المميزات الطبيعيه في الوش و بقاله الاف السنين مع الست*

*الست من العصر الحجري و هي اتعلمت تتجمل و اخترع الفراعنه الميكب فاكتشفت نساء الفراعنه احمر الشفاه من دهن خلاصه البنجر مع الدهن و اخترعوا الكحل و تغميق الرموش الماسكارا و احمر الخدود من سحل الطوب و في العصر الفيكتوري هيمنت بودره تبييض الوش ( التالك) علي جمال الستات وقتها هي دي فطره احنا كستات اتفطرنا عليها ومن اول البوابه لحد الملكه تلاقي التجميل*

*تلاقي البوابه عامله حواجبها و حاطه محل و محنيه راسها و تلاقي مرات الملك حاطه ميكب و صابغه شعرها برضه*

*دا جزء من كياننا كستات و عمركم ما هتفهموه يا رجاله صبغ الشعر و هندام الحواجب و ازاله الشعر الزائد*

*اقدر انا اقولك ايها الراجل بلاش تحلق راسك او دقنك و بلاش تحط جل و خليك شيته؟؟؟؟ نفس الشئ بقي*

*ثم انكم لما بتتجوزوا و الست بتهمل روحها بعد الجواز بتجروا تبصبصوا برا و تهلموا زوجاتكم و اذا كان الدين بيسمح بالتعدد الزوجي بتتجوزوا علي مراتاتكم و السبب اهمال الجمال*

*فلا تلوموا الست علي عشقها للجمال *

*و بعدين برضه*

*مش مقياس الجمال الي يحدده الراجل المفروض الست هي الي تحدده و تكون راضيه عن مستوي جمالها لانها بتتجمل لروها المفروض مش للراجل*

*و بعدين ايه التخلف العقلي دا في الستينات و السبعينات كانت الستات بتحط اضعاف كدا و كان الراجل بيحب مراته تحط ميكب و يوبخها لو ما حطتش*

*و في بعض المهن زي خدمه العملاء و الضيافه الجويه يعتبر الميكب شرط من شروط الوظيفه لان الميكب يدل علي حسن الهندام و النظافه و الاهتمام*

*يعني تلخيصا لكل كلامي ...*

*فوائد الميكب:*

*تحسين طله الوش و اضاعه البهتان و الشحوب*

*اصلاح العيوب الصغيره بالوجه مثلا رموشي فاتحه اوي و التغميق بالماسكارا هيبقي افضل و شفايفي باهته فوضع اللون عليهم بيحليهم*

*التزين للمناسبات و السهرات تحت الاضواء زي الافراح فهل ترضي بعروس بدون ميكب ليله فرحها يعني؟*

*ابراز الملامح للتصوير السينيمائي*

*دليل علي حسن هندام المرأه فهو شرط لبعض الوظائف التي تكون الست واجهه فيها*

*فن من الفنون الي ليها اصول و قواعد بيتم تدريسها و فن راقي جدا*

*ابراز مواطن الجمال للسيده*

*بيرضي غريزه الست في الجمال...*


*و انا اعرف رجاله بتموت في الميكب و فنانين تجميل مشهورين و عشاق للميكب زيي و فاهمين الست بتشتريه و بتحطه ليه ...*

*و تبقي في الاخر مسئله اذواق بس عزيزي الراجل كن ذكي و ما تفرضش علي شريكتك حاجه من فضلك*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> البنات عامه عندهم حب ظهور ولفت نظر
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*حب الظهور لووووووووووووووووووووووول *

*اومال الصبيان الي واقفين سوري يعني في البلكونه بالفانله او بالبنطلون بس و ساعات بالبوكسر بس دول بيحبوا ايه بقي؟؟؟ مش الظهور برضه؟؟؟*

*ما انا ممكن اعمل موضوع اسمه لماذا يقف الرجاله بالبوكسر في البلكونه ؟؟؟؟*

*مش عشان يعجبوا الموزز برضه*

*جاتهم البلا بيبقي الواحد واقف كرشه لحد رجليه او نحيف بطريقه مسخره زي الفار وواقف لي بالفانله او بالبنطلون بس!!!!!!!!!! و بيعاكس احيانا!!!!!!*

*يبقي نستنتج من دا انه مش البنات بس هما الي بيحبوا الظهور...علي الاقل الظهور بتاعنا لطيف حبتين عنكم*

*المره الجايه بقي*

*اعمل موضوع اسمه بتلبسوا كعب عالي ليه*

*ولا اقولك*

*اعمل موضوع اسمه انتوا ماشيين سافرات مش منقبات ليه؟:99:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *جاتهم البلا بيبقي الواحد واقف كرشه لحد رجليه او نحيف بطريقه مسخره زي الفار وواقف لي بالفانله او بالبنطلون بس!!!!!!!!!! و بيعاكس احيانا!!!!!!*
> 
> ​


ههههههههـ ضحكتينى بجد
على رأيكـ دآ إذآ بليتم فإستتروآ


هم ليهـ مش بيستتروآ دى :99:



*.،*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا مارسو يا حبيبي 
في فرق كبير بين الميكب ودهانات ناشونال اللي بنشوفها الايام دي  

 وبعدين الصين غزت البلد بمنتجات رخصيه 
يعني البنت اللي كانت بتنزل تجيب عبوه اكلدور بخمسه جنيه " مثلا" 
دلوقتي بتنزل تنقي كل الالوان بجنيه الحته

ده غير ان علبه الميكب الكامله ممكن يوصل سعارها في الجمله " 25 جنيه "
محدش عارف بقي الحاجات دي معموله من ايه 

يلا خلي دكاتره الامراض الجلديه ياكلوا عيش 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*حرام ا ليون ليش مافي توعيه للبنات ؟ المكياج الرخيص يخرب البشره وممكن يسبب لهن امراض كثيره  البنت مفروض ما تغامر ببشرتها عشان ترضي رجل الرجال مايملي عينهم الا التراب حتى لو متزوج ملكة جمال الا يبصبص للخارج للاسف مافي قناعه عشان كذا التمكيج لهم خساره رضى الرجال غايه لا تدرك يوم تعجبه البيضاء ويوم سمرا وايش بتسوي اللي تفكر فيهم وتحط عشانهم؟ بتعدم بشرتها عشانهم وتتلون كل يوم بلون؟

يالبيه يا صباح داخله على التسعين ومتصوره كذا البارحه







[/url][/IMG]*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حرام ا ليون ليش مافي توعيه للبنات ؟ المكياج الرخيص يخرب البشره وممكن يسبب لهن امراض كثيره  البنت مفروض ما تغامر ببشرتها عشان ترضي رجل الرجال مايملي عينهم الا التراب حتى لو متزوج ملكة جمال الا يبصبص للخارج للاسف مافي قناعه عشان كذا التمكيج لهم خساره رضى الرجال غايه لا تدرك يوم تعجبه البيضاء ويوم سمرا وايش بتسوي اللي تفكر فيهم وتحط عشانهم؟ بتعدم بشرتها عشانهم وتتلون كل يوم بلون؟
> 
> يالبيه يا صباح داخله على التسعين ومتصوره كذا البارحه
> 
> ...




* حرام ليه 
وهو انا كنت قولتلهم يعملوا كده في وشهم 
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 أكتوبر 2012)

هو المكياج طلع منطقه محظورة اوى كدة

طب بردو لا مصمم على موقفى 

لا للاستعراض ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا للاستعراض ​



*و نعم للنقاب و اشباه القرود و عائشه الكيلاني لووووووووول:vava:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *جاتهم البلا بيبقي الواحد واقف كرشه لحد رجليه او نحيف بطريقه مسخره زي الفار وواقف لي بالفانله او بالبنطلون بس!!!!!!!!!! و بيعاكس احيانا!!!!!!*​



ههههههههههههه موتينى ضحك :smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو المكياج طلع منطقه محظورة اوى كدة
> 
> طب بردو لا مصمم على موقفى
> 
> لا للاستعراض ​



لا مش منطقة محظورة لكنه حرية شخصية ده اولا 
وثانيا انه مش بيأذيك انت فى اى حاجة يعنى انت مش متضرر من ان البنت تحط مكياج ايا كانت الاسباب 
اظهار الجمال ليس استعراض , فيه فرق كبيييييييير اوى بينهم والا بقا لو انت سرحت شعرك قبل ما تنزل من البيت انا ممكن اجى اقولك بتسرح شعرك ليه ؟ ماتنزل بشعرك منكوش ده استعراض 
وبعدين حتى لو بتستعرض ؟ ايه هيضرنى انا بردو ؟ واحدة معجبة بجمالها وبتستعرضه انا شو خصنى ؟ :vava:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو المكياج طلع منطقه محظورة اوى كدة
> ​


*قولت لك يا عمنا دا جزء من فطرتنا كستات و جزء من كياننا و غريزتنا اننا نتجمل و كتير من الرجاله مش هيفهموا دا الا اذا كانوا ستات و بس*

*انا بس نفسي افهم ردودي بتروح فين! مش بتتقري! ساعات بحس انه ردودي الطويله دي هبهبه و هوهوه و نباح و محدش بيقراها اساسا ههههههههههههه دا حقيقي ولا مجرد شعور ما تفيدوني يا جماعه؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

انتوا لسة فى الموضوع ده يا بنات متتعبوش نفسكم الرجالة مهما شرحتلهم مش هيقدروا يفهموا وجهة نظر البنات ​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بشوف تعلقاتك الجميلة اختى جوسيبل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *قولت لك يا عمنا دا جزء من فطرتنا كستات و جزء من كياننا و غريزتنا اننا نتجمل و كتير من الرجاله مش هيفهموا دا الا اذا كانوا ستات و بس*
> 
> *انا بس نفسي افهم ردودي بتروح فين! مش بتتقري! ساعات بحس انه ردودي الطويله دي هبهبه و هوهوه و نباح و محدش بيقراها اساسا ههههههههههههه دا حقيقي ولا مجرد شعور ما تفيدوني يا جماعه؟*​



دا إحساسنا كلنا ..............هههههههههه 

بس أصل اللى عايز يقبل الكلام ....ح يناقش ....مش ح يصمم على رأيه و خلاص 

و لأنه مش بيناقش ......يبقى مش قابل و لا كلمة


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بس نفسي افهم ردودي بتروح فين! مش بتتقري! ساعات بحس انه ردودي الطويله دي هبهبه و هوهوه و نباح و محدش بيقراها اساسا ههههههههههههه دا حقيقي ولا مجرد شعور ما تفيدوني يا جماعه؟*​



يابنتى ما انا لسه قايلالك موتينى من الضحك ومدياكى تقييم كمان على الرد اللى قبله هاتى حق التقييم بقا 
بالعكس ياتروث ردودك العفوية العميقة بتجبر اى حد انه يقراها :t25::t25:


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخواتى البنات


----------



## marcelino (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مافيش فايده​


على راى سعد زغلول ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مافيش فايده​



*اه فعلا... مافيش فايده في انك تفرض رايك علي حد او تقنع حد بيه ههههههههههه:spor22:

سيب كل واحد و دماغه و ياريت تتعلم الدرس دا لانك في كل نقاش بتصر ان النقاش ينتهي ان الناس لازم تكون معاك و مقتنعه برايك و الا تيأس و تنسحب و تقول مافيش فايده...

النقاش تبادل اراء مش لعبة غالب و مغلوب يعني ! لا بنتبادل الاراء ووجهات النظر و بنوسع مداركنا و بنستعرض وجهات نظرنا و دا الغرض من النقاش!

انت بقي فاهم النقاش غلط للاسف :beee: و دايما محجر راسك علي رايك و بس و بتصر دائما و ابدا انه دا الصح و بس و الباقي غلط!

سلام​*


----------



## marcelino (9 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه فعلا... مافيش فايده في انك تفرض رايك علي حد او تقنع حد بيه ههههههههههه:spor22:
> 
> سيب كل واحد و دماغه و ياريت تتعلم الدرس دا لانك في كل نقاش بتصر ان النقاش ينتهي ان الناس لازم تكون معاك و مقتنعه برايك و الا تيأس و تنسحب و تقول مافيش فايده...
> 
> ...





 كل دى اتهامات ؟ !!

 لا معلش انا فاهم النقاش كويس جدا ومش بجحر دماغى ولا بنشفها

 لما بقول مافيش فايده فى اى موضوع مش بقول كدة غير لما بوصل لمرحله ان محدش فاهم اللى فى دماغى 

 ومش بهرب من مناقشات ولا حاجه انا مش صغير علشان تقولى كدة !!!

 انا بس ظروف شغلى و وقتى بتجبرنى كتير ان كلامى يبقى قليل ومشاركاتى محدودة 

 اخر حاجه مترديش عليا علشان مش هدخل فى مناقشات جانبيه مالهاش لازمه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*فيه ايه يا بشر  اهدو امال

يا مارسو .. مش عيب البنت تحب الميكب و تعترف بكدة حتى لو كان سببها انها عايزة تلفت النظر .. نص الناس بيحبو يبقى معروفين و محط انظار الجميع و النص تانى بيحب يقول للناس انه مش من النص الاولانى لمجرد المنظرة .. طبيعتنا كدة و فى البنات اكتر كمان .. اة بتحب تبقى متشافة و بتحب تحس انها جميلة اعتراضك على الحقيقة المرة دى مش هيغير منها فى حاجة شئت أم أبيت لازم تتقبلها انها حقيقة مرة ... اللى فى ايدك لو انت مش بتفضل الميكب البنوتة اللى ربنا هيكرمك و ترتبط بيها فهمها انك مش بتحب الميكب الاوفر و اتفاهم معاها و شوف احلى صورة بتشوفها فى وجهة نظرك و اكيد هى هتقبل لان هدفها انها تكون اجمل بنت فى عينك انت لانك انت her hero .. هتكون انت كل الرجالة بالنسبة لها و هيبقى هدفها ارضائك فلو قولتلها قللى الميكب ماهتصدق 

يا تروث .. الراجل مش قصده حاجة متقفشيش عليه .. اتمكيجى و عيشى حياتك انتى بس و اعمليلنا فى قسم حواء كورس ميكب و يبقى ليكى الاجر و الثواب *


----------

